# AAAPL a day ....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...joked with da wife this morning, that we coulda made about $6 grand buying & selling 1000 shares of AAPL stock today, in the time it took to walk the doggies - 1/2 hour ....
guess I should be more of a day trader,& less of a day dreamer ...


----------

